
Chrome Extension Manifest V3 Could End UBlock Origin for Chrome - Kliment
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/01/22/chrome-extension-manifest-v3-could-end-ublock-origin-for-chrome/
======
cityzen
If google does this I hope they get the same public flogging Facebook has been
receiving lately.

On a side note, would it be possible to create a DNS service that blocks ads
similar to pi-hole? Does it just come down to money to run something like
that? I would gladly pay $x/year for a top notch DNS service that just blocked
all of this crap by default.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
DNS doesn't have auth features so typically these are distributed as VPNs. I
haven't used any of these personally, so this isn't a recommendation of any
kind, but there's a list of them here if you're interested:

[https://restoreprivacy.com/vpn-ad-blocker-
comparison/](https://restoreprivacy.com/vpn-ad-blocker-comparison/)

------
XzetaU8
Further discussion here:
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chrom...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-
extensions/veJy9uAwS00)

------
tinus_hn
See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18973477)

